# 1.2V



## majlo

Jak byście przeczytali taki zapis? Jeden przecinek dwa wolta czy jeden i dwie dziesiąte wolta?


----------



## BezierCurve

"Jeden koma dwa wolta", dla znajomych "jeden dwa wolta".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Skąd ta koma w polskim wyrażeniu? (Tak się mówiło przed wojną pod wpływem niemieckiego, ale Anglicy nie mówią koma tylko point).


----------



## BezierCurve

Pewnie ze względów ekonomicznych, bo krótsza. Komę wpoiło mi kolejno dwóch różnych nauczycieli fizyki i bardzo autorytatywnie wykładająca matematyczka. Swoją drogą ciekawe, że używała jej tylko w odniesieniu do własnosci fizycznych lub chemicznych. To pewnie wpływ jej własnych nauczycieli fizyki.


----------



## majlo

Ben Jamin said:


> Skąd ta koma w polskim wyrażeniu?


Pewnie stąd: 


Ben Jamin said:


> (Tak się mówiło przed wojną pod wpływem niemieckiego






Ben Jamin said:


> ale Anglicy nie mówią koma tylko point).


Mimo wszystko mamy chyba więcej zapożyczeń z niemieckiego niż angielskiego.


Ben Jaminie, zdradzisz jak sam wymawiasz taki zapis?


----------



## kknd

nie widzę powodu, by nie przeczytać tego jako „jeden i dwiedziesiąte wolta”; przy okazji – w języku polskim w zapisie ułamka dziesiętnego stosuje się przecinek a nie kropkę, tzn. „1,2 V” (z tego co wiem jednostkę oddziela się od wielkości). wersję „z przecinkiem” wypowiedziałbym chyba wyłącznie wtedy, gdybym coś dyktował, a nie miał pewności, czy słuchacz zrozumiał poprzednie czytanie; wersję „z komą” osobiście uważam za nieco snobistyczną, choć poprawną.


----------



## majlo

Wiem, że w polskim stosuje się przecinek, ale jak tworzyłem ten wątek to akurat patrzyłem na baterię, na której użyto kropki, i tak mi się jakoś przepisało.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Pewnie stąd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimo wszystko mamy chyba więcej zapożyczeń z niemieckiego niż angielskiego.
> 
> 
> Ben Jaminie, zdradzisz jak sam wymawiasz taki zapis?



Owszem. Ja mówię “jeden przecinek dwa wolta” gdy mówię po polsku, gdybym chciał być bardzo staranny, na przykład prowadząc wykład, to powiedziałbym „jeden i dwie dziesiąte wolta”.
Gdybym odczytywał serię pomiarów, to dla oczczędności energii mówiłbym począwszy od drugiego pomiaru: „jeden dwa, jeden dwadzieścia pięć, jeden trzy ...”
Wykładów po polsku jednak już dawno nie prowadzę, więc powiedziałbym wtedy „en komma to volt”.


----------



## tengounaduda

jeden i dwie dziesiate wolta brzmi w moich polskich inzynierskich uszach najladniej. ale odczyty z przecinakmi takze sie uzywa dosc powszechnie. "jeden przecinek dwa wolta", brzmi okropnie, ale jest to dosc powszechne wsrod rodakow. 

zastanawialem sie co powie polski inzynier w przypadku, gdyby na opakowaniu baterii podana bylaby wartosc 1,23 V lub podobna, z dwoma i wiecej miejscami po przecinku. 
1) jeden i dwadziescia trzy setne wolta
2) jeden przecinek dwadziescia trzy wolty

obie formy sa w powszechnym uzyciu, wszystko zalezy od okolicznosci, jak ladnie zauwazyl kknd.

"komy" moje i wczesniejsze pokolenia praktycznie nie uzywaja w sytuacjach codziennych. od czasu do czasu mozna gdzies to ¨koma¨uslyszec, nie wiem czemu, ale mnie sie kojarzy z wykladami łopatologii stosowanej, ktore swego czasu mozna bylo ogladac w TV gierkowskiej - taki program rozrywkowy, albo serialem ¨Czterdziestlatek¨i laboratorium chemicznym zarzadu wod 

byc moze "koma" jest blizsza mlodszym pokoleniom co uzywaja iPody i playstation. nie wiem, nie mam kontaktu z tak mlodymi ludzmi


----------



## dreamlike

tengounaduda said:


> byc moze "koma" jest blizsza mlodszym pokoleniom co uzywaja iPody i playstation. nie wiem, nie mam kontaktu z tak mlodymi ludzmi



Koma jest bliższa pokoleniu, które sili się na wyszukany język, gdy nie zachodzi taka potrzeba. Mieliśmy w klasie jednego takiego, co bardzo lubował się w mówieniu "koma" - reakcję klasy, i nauczycieli, można sobie wyobrazić 

Zapis ten odczytałbym "Jeden i dwie dziesiąte wolta" albo "Jeden przecinek dwa wolta".


----------



## BezierCurve

Ciekawe, jak odmiennie odbierana jest przez niektórych "koma". Pamiętam, że w przypadku naszej klasy wiersz Słonimskiego na polskim ("Przeszedł! Koma trzy!") był dla nas w pewnym sensie zalegalizowaniem matematycznej i fizycznej "komy" używanej przez moich profesorów... Jak już pisałem, "koma" była bardziej ekonomiczna niż "przecinek", zwłaszcza przy odczycie listy wyników, a bardziej elegancka niż zwykłe "i". Nie pamiętam, jak bardzo popularna była poza godziną lekcyjną.

I jeszcze: 



> 1) jeden i dwadziescia trzy setne wolta
> 2) jeden przecinek dwadziescia trzy wolty



Czy nie przypadkiem: 

2) jeden przecinek dwadziescia trzy *wolta*?


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Ciekawe, jak odmiennie odbierana jest przez niektórych "koma". Pamiętam, że w przypadku naszej klasy wiersz Słonimskiego na polskim ("Przeszedł! Koma trzy!") był dla nas w pewnym sensie zalegalizowaniem matematycznej i fizycznej "komy" używanej przez moich profesorów...


Wiersz Słonimskiego też poznałem w szkole, ale ani w szkole średniej ani na politechnice żaden profesor nie używał komy.


Czy nie przypadkiem:  jeden przecinek dwadziescia trzy *wolta*?
Oczywiście!


----------

